# Lock Mitre Router Cutter



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, very new (old) guy on the block.
Done a fair bit of cabinet work and am interested in learning to veneer on a miniature scale. I have been inspired by exquisitly veneered jewellery boxes with hinge/stays etc which I have seen at exhibitions.
I have a Woodrat and am awaiting delivery of a (1/2" shank),Trend, Lock Mitre Cutter. I NOW note the ctter is supposed to be used at 16,000 revs.
I have an old, (but super), Makita 3600B fixed speed (22,000 ) router.
Do you think, if I make several passes and trim small quantities of wood off at a time, I will get away with using the faster than recommended speed?
I look forward to your advice.
Ian


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning, Ian! Welcome to the forum. Thank you for coming aboard, I can not give a good answer, as i haven't used the bit, The only thing i can say, is too fast will burn, Some one who can answer your question will be along a little later. Again welcome


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ian,

The speed of the bit is set relative to the size of the cutter. Larger diameter cutters, need to be ran at a slower speed. I'm sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Ken, I understand - but I can not change the speed of my Makita 3600B. It runs at 22,000 and the recommended speed for the Lock Mitre Cutter us 16,000.
If I use the cutter to remove small amounts of wood each 'pass' of the Woodrat, will my cautious use allow me to use it; or are you say get a new route?!
Regards
Ian


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's only suggested that you may want to look at a router that is variable speed. Sears has a combo, (fixed and plunge base), for around the $119.00 range. IMHO, it's best to not take a chance that the bit will fly apart at the higher speed. Difficult to stop all that flying shrapnel if it, (the bit), does turn loose on you.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ianelm1930 said:


> Thanks Ken, I understand - but I can not change the speed of my Makita 3600B. It runs at 22,000 and the recommended speed for the Lock Mitre Cutter us 16,000.
> If I use the cutter to remove small amounts of wood each 'pass' of the Woodrat, will my cautious use allow me to use it; or are you say get a new route?!
> Regards
> Ian


I would suggest something a speed control similar to this one. I realize this one is for the US power but I'm sure there are others.
MLCS router speed control and Foot Switches


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ian

Just to add to Ken's post..
Because you are in PA you can pickup a speed control device at HF freight also...just a little be lower in price..
The 15 amp.one will do the job but you may want to get the hvy duty one 20 amp..one..

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

MLCS router speed control and Foot Switches

use a smaller bit..
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item20adca01a9
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2323211353866234211

==========



Ianelm1930 said:


> Thanks Ken, I understand - but I can not change the speed of my Makita 3600B. It runs at 22,000 and the recommended speed for the Lock Mitre Cutter us 16,000.
> If I use the cutter to remove small amounts of wood each 'pass' of the Woodrat, will my cautious use allow me to use it; or are you say get a new route?!
> Regards
> Ian


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ken, thanks - I am in Northumberland UK - I am not sure about 'PA' and 'HF' which will no doubt cause smiles all around
Regards Ian


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Just cut a little at a time.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Just as John and Bj have suggested, look for a speed control device. We do have some members here from the UK as well, they may be able to point to where you can pick one up. 

There is a reason bits are rated for certain speeds. Safety first.


----------

